# Santa Fe' Chico



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Since the Super Chief is a fixture at the Chicago Botanic, I decided we needed Chico from the famous poster. I decided to make his shirt red 'stead of white.































Hmm. I see I need a spot of black paint.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cool! Looks just like the famous poster.


The image below shows Chico on a Timetable. Santa Fe also used a younger female version, Chica. She's not too common, and tends to appear on late 70s to mid 80s items. I'll try and find somehting that shows Chica too.












Found her, along with Chico on a matchbook:


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Did you make him from scatch or is he a kitbashaa? I am thinking you made all yourself. Very nice job either way. I would guess Chico will have to be bolted to something heavey at the Garden so he does not take a trip without you. I'm sure someone would like him on thier railroad.

Tom Thornton


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

He's a "Walasite" figure, except I used phone wire instead of aluminum foil to make the armature. 

See http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/22/postid/7681/view/topic/Default.aspx for links to Chris' class on making figures. 



I haven't had as much time this winter for making people as I usually do. 


I decided to portray him in the red outfit he often wears in other memorabilia, just 'cause I liked it better. Yes, he has shoes.


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice work Tom! 

Bob


----------



## Bob Rich (Jan 4, 2008)

Tom,

Nice job on the Chico figure. I like to see whimsical things from the past or legend being portrayed on someones GRR.
I think the comment that he needs a firm foundationis right. Not so much from out right pilffering as little fingers may be curious and forget to put it back.
I know my Nieces' children were always trying to pick up my figures to play with them. They couldn't understand why they didn't bend at the arms and legs like their Star Wars figures.
I had to repiar a couple of broken elbows and shoulders until the kids grew up a bit. Don't get me wrong I loved having them over and once I learned my lesson I used a couple of cheap $1 store poiseable figures for them to help ride the train. I also have a special train for little ones to watch or run as their interest and dexterity allows.
Being known as "Uncle Bob" to two generations is a wonderful thing. 
Now I have Grandchildren who are at that stage so the $1 store figures are being dug out of storage again.
My new name is Pop-Pop and I hope they get the bug for trains from me.

Regards,


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

In these days of 'political correctness' it may be taken in the wrong way and some may find offense at it. Might check with your bosses before putting it out on the Botanic RR. You don't want to be laid off!


----------

